# Mutual Friends



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok so I'm finally going through the divorce and I have tried with every fiber of my being to keep things civilized. I have not aired my dirty laundry to anyone except my family so they are kept in the loop and very very close friends. My STBX has been bashing me to our mutual friends that we have made through our sons activities. So far I have heard that she is going to do everything to destroy me. What i dont know how to handle is the, there are two sides to every story thing. She is going around telling these people everything I'm sure negative about me and I'm sure with that being said I am being judged by those i used to be friends with. How does this get handled?


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Rico said:


> Ok so I'm finally going through the divorce and I have tried with every fiber of my being to keep things civilized. I have not aired my dirty laundry to anyone except my family so they are kept in the loop and very very close friends. My STBX has been bashing me to our mutual friends that we have made through our sons activities. So far I have heard that she is going to do everything to destroy me. What i dont know how to handle is the, there are two sides to every story thing. She is going around telling these people everything I'm sure negative about me and I'm sure with that being said I am being judged by those i used to be friends with. How does this get handled?


You make new friends when you start doing new activities with your son. You can't stop your wife from talking to your "friends" and you can't worry what these people think of you.


----------



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Clip! It hurts me that these people are hearing these things about me without a chance to even defend myself and I certainly dont want to involve them by having them pick and choose sides. that is where my STBX is wrong, she is involving these people and it just bothers me that people will be looking down their nose at me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The good people (the ones you want to keep as friends) will know that there's two sides to every story. The other ones... You're better off without them anyway.

C


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

PBear said:


> The good people (the ones you want to keep as friends) will know that there's two sides to every story. The other ones... You're better off without them anyway.
> 
> C


most excellent point!!!:smthumbup:


----------

